# Lightweight Pedals



## Sommy (Oct 7, 2008)

What is one of the lightest platform pedals out there? I prefer the platform style and have Shimano right now, but those Keo's are mighty nice lookin.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

not sure about the look pedals, but the time rxs titanium pedals run 183-193g for the pair (not including cleats). I think look has a ti version of them that weigh in pretty close.


----------



## Juanfco3 (Dec 13, 2007)

look beats them by about 7 grams


----------



## chirider990 (Apr 18, 2004)

they are not much of a platform however I just got my xpedos yesterday and they are 163g for the pair.


----------

